# Myers Briggs personality test



## DeLamar.J (Jan 13, 2006)

I tested as a INTJ type. I took about 10 different test and scored INTJ 8 times. The description of INTJ perfectly described me. This is by far the most accurate personality test I have ever seen on the net.
There are a few web sites with many tests, but this is the shortest one I could find. The shorter the test the more chance for inacuracy though. If you want a longer one just google for it.

http://www.teamtechnology.co.uk/tt/t-articl/mb-simpl.htm


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 13, 2006)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I tested as a INTJ type. I took about 10 different test and scored INTJ 8 times. The description of INTJ perfectly described me. This is by far the most accurate personality test I have ever seen on the net.
> There are a few web sites with many tests, but this is the shortest one I could find. The shorter the test the more chance for inacuracy though. If you want a longer one just google for it.
> 
> http://www.teamtechnology.co.uk/tt/t-articl/mb-simpl.htm


 
I'm an INFJ.  This is one of the rarest personality types.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 13, 2006)

I've taken the Myer's-Briggs several times since I was 18, and I'm usually a borderline ESTJ/ISTJ depending on my mood.  The only test I've taken that I felt was more accurate was an FBI profile test.  

Lamont


----------



## green meanie (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm an ISFJ. It's a fascinating test. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 13, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I've taken the Myer's-Briggs several times since I was 18, and I'm usually a borderline ESTJ/ISTJ depending on my mood. The only test I've taken that I felt was more accurate was an FBI profile test.
> 
> Lamont



I have to agree that it is a good test. I alos liked the hand writing test Ihad done on me in college. That was an interesting profile as well.  

When concentrating only on work I am ENTP in the last 7 years, but when I took it 10 and 15 years ago, I was ENTJ for work.

On a personal level I was always borderline E/I


Now for those who have not taken the test and still would like to get a high level understanding:

There are four pairs that this test uses to define someone. 

E = Extrovert
I = Introvert

S = Sensory 
N - iNtuitive

T = Thinking
F = Feeling

J = Judgemental
P = Perceiving

The first matched pair looks at the type of person you are for groups and activities, and how you might react there.

The second group is how you handle data. Most Engineers are "S" as they require lots of data before the move forward and state something. "N" is intuitive, as in you see a pattern and go with it. Not always right, but nto requiring a 1000 data points either.

The third is the most "Warm Fuzzy" and changes the most when dealing with specific topics. In particular in dealing with your kids or other children. Hence if you think about family or think about work when you answer the questions you might get a slightly different answer. 

Thinking implies you look at the facts and the rules and react. F implies you take into account the feeligns of those that would be effected.

The fourth set is about how you handle time and deadlines. J is like having a set deadline and you must follow it. P is about showing up when ever you like and dealing with what is there at the time.

Obviously there is much more, read in detail, but also enjoy.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm ESTP but as you can see i'm pretty boarderline

Extroverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50%
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
Thinking (T) 54% Feeling (F) 46%
Perceiving (P) 50% Judging (J) 50%


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 13, 2006)

I scored as an ENFJ- it's more accurate about me when I'm sick etc.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 13, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I'm ESTP but as you can see i'm pretty boarderline
> 
> Extroverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50%
> Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
> ...


 
I did that at a different link to the one in this thread.  The results are a little more in depth:

http://similarminds.com/embj.html


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 13, 2006)

Strong ISTP: 

http://www.draftymanor.com/bart/nt_per6g.htm



> And many ISTPs are warriors, since one of the tools with which ISTPs can be shockingly proficient is the weapon.


 
Yup!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 13, 2006)

ISFJ here.  That was intriguing.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine is ISTP.  When I was younger, I scored INTJ consistently now it appears I have changed, since I scored ISTP.  Even years ago, I was told that a person's personality will change due to their experiences and it is never absolute and consistent forever.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jan 13, 2006)

Does anyone know wich test is the best, or the most official? There are so many of them on the net its hard to know wich ones are the most accurate. I could not find a official Myers Briggs web site.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 13, 2006)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Does anyone know wich test is the best, or the most official? There are so many of them on the net its hard to know wich ones are the most accurate. I could not find a official Myers Briggs web site.


I don't know which is the best.  However, the Meyers Briggs is used quite often, my first time taking it was 15 years ago when I worked in the Public sector.  I don't think there is any official website.

They are fun to play around with.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 13, 2006)

Im a ESFJ

http://www.draftymanor.com/bart/nt_per7.htm


Guardians and Idealists Contrasted
The differences between "Have" and "Feel" show up in almost every aspect of human life, but certain fields demonstrate these differences with a vengeance. Where Guardians enjoy the business world, Idealists are inclined to perceive commerce as impersonal and "dirty," and to view corporate executives as exploiters of the working class. Furthermore, Idealists, determined to change themselves and the world for the better, personalize the Guardian resistance to change as a deliberate assault on themselves and their goals. 

Guardians, in turn, are equally suspicious of Idealist motives. They see the NF perfective impulse as an implicit statement that there is something wrong with them and their SJ impulse toward preserving things as they are. The result is a rejection by Guardians of Idealists as crusading busybodies who stir up trouble just to make themselves feel useful. 

What we should see here on both sides is the lack of comprehension of the other's temperament. Both Guardians and Idealists can see virtue and utility in the Rational ability to plan and the Artisan ability to act. But SJs and NFs often see nothing of value at all in each other's styles--their world-views are just too different. 

Again, these sound very much like modern political distinctions. I'm fairly certain that most Idealists are today's liberals and most Guardians are today's conservatives. The language that individuals in each of these groups use to criticize members of the other group fits extremely well with what can be predicted by temperament theory. 

Liberals, for example, call conservatives "reactionaries." Seen in the context of temperament, that word carries an implied recognition of the conservative impulse to "conserve," to protect the structure of the world as it exists. That liberals clearly use the word as meaning something bad also demonstrates the Idealist insistence that "changing self" is more important than "structured world," that individual freedom must always trump social restraint. 

Conservatives, for their part, use the term "bleeding-heart" to describe what they perceive as the liberal desire for personal good feelings no matter what might be the real-world expense to others. For conservative Guardians, to exalt personal license at the expense of necessary social order is selfish, childish, destructive, and wrong. 

In short, liberals are concerned with rights, while conservatives are concerned with duties. Don't these sound exactly like the motivations of Idealists and Guardians? 

For a concrete example of this diametrical opposition, consider the 1996 presidential campaign. After conservative candidate Bob Dole spoke of returning to a simpler America of the past, candidate Bill Clinton countered with a "bridge to the 21st century." Conservatives, with their Guardian preference for a structured world, saw the proper use of political power as preserving what worked; liberals, with their Idealist preference for a changing self, saw the proper political goal as changing what wasn't working. Both sides failed to understand the temperament-determined impulse of the other side as worthwhile... and the result of this mutual incomprehension was a presidential campaign that capped forty years of personal demonization and a whipsawing of public policy.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 13, 2006)

I think its fairly accurate but in a horoscope type of way. General enough that I can see a lot of ME in it, but there are other parts that I dont see at all.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm ESFP..


----------



## Carol (Jan 17, 2006)

ENTJ here.  Drill Sergeant.   That's a rather amusing description considering I'm an engineer in real life.  I just whip those computers in to shape like nobody's business.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jan 19, 2006)

I was trying to find the best Myers briggs web site and found a couple with alot of information. These are the two best Myers Briggs web pages I have found. Tons of info and long accurate tests. I score as INTJ consistantly.

http://www.geocities.com/lifexplore/



http://similarminds.com/index.html


----------



## Henderson (Jan 19, 2006)

I took the test at similarminds.com only to be requested to create an account to see the results.  No thanks.  I don't need more spam.


----------



## Cujo (Jan 19, 2006)

ISTJ all the way!

Pax
Cujo


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm an ISFP. I think like, 8% of folks are like me. I was told I should be an artist. I'll settle for martial artist.


----------

